# sick pup - anyone have this happen?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

One of our pups we rehomed yesterday isnt feeling so well today ,we got a call from the frantic owner saying he has vomited a few times and it white looking her vet of course wanted her to come get a parvo test done ,we went and picked him up and took him to our vet. she also said he isnt eating or drinking ,our vet looked him over ran a test no parvo , gave him some iv fluids as he was a little dehydrated and gave us some antibiotics to give him incase its a virus or something. We have him back here with us vet advised we keep him with us atleast overnight and obviously the new owners are ok with that , they are pretty worried about there lil boy. since he has been home he has had 2 pees and drank over a cup of water ,he is pretty much sleeping Im asuming he had a rough night 1st night away from the litter.But he is not eating we offered him his normal kibble and we have some boiled chicken he sniffed the chicken but no bite. we havent seen him poop yet so cant say how that is. anyone have any ideas? maybe just a hard transition to the new home? the rest of the litter is healthy and active and eating and drinking ect I have him seperate from my dogs and litter mates. They want to pick him up tomorrow but its all on how he is doing Im not letting him go until im 100% sure he is ok. Anyone have any thoughts on what this could be ? anyone had this happen with a pup they sold or one someone bought? h left here yesterday happy and healthy playing with the litter mates just before ,oh and he is possibly drooling under his chin is very wet { thought was from drinking but when he had ahour nap he woke up and was still wet} he lost 2 lbs since we had him weighed I believe 3 days ago. he has 1st shots and deworming UTD.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

could be a reaction to the shots or worming....when did he have that done? Or, did he get into something at the new owners house??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he had them done 3 days ago , possibly could have gotten into something they said he hadnt but im not there to know for sure.he just vomited for the 1st time here right after i posted this. so gonna have to keep him hydrated if he isnt showing improvement tonight ill be back at the vet tomorrow. gonna run to the store and get some broth and pedialyte incase we need it. they picked him up at 8pm last night and we got a call around 10;30am so this kicked in fast. really worried cause I have some litter mates here and my dogs ,keeping them apart incase but would think the otherswould be showing something if he got something here. when he wakes uphe wags his tail and looks happy just insnt very active and wont eat.....


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I found a couple of sites that explain possible side affects of shots.....You already had him at your vet? Did they mention anything like that to you? I hope he recovers quick poor little thing. You must be a mess  I know I would be.....Here's the sites I found

Side Effects of Puppy Shots | eHow.com

Side Effects of Basic Puppy Shots


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he did mention possibly a reaction to the shots and or rehoming stress. we figured the reaction to the shots would be more 24 hours which is why the vet said to do the shots no later then 24hours from when they leave so we can observe any side effects but he had none up until this morning , they even said he was fine all night  thanks for the links been googling every possible scenario and always find the worst and it deff doesnt help this feeling we have so worried for this lil boy


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> he did mention possibly a reaction to the shots and or rehoming stress. we figured the reaction to the shots would be more 24 hours which is why the vet said to do the shots no later then 24hours from when they leave so we can observe any side effects but he had none up until this morning , they even said he was fine all night  thanks for the links been googling every possible scenario and always find the worst and it deff doesnt help this feeling we have so worried for this lil boy


Prayers for the little man.........I hope it's nothing severe. They did say that vomiting and lethargy can happen after shots along with decreased appetite. You said the vet checked him for parvo and distemper right?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes the tests were all negative.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> yes the tests were all negative.


Well that's a plus  Keep your head up girl!! He should be okay. Keep us posted


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Angel, I just found on the web that deworming can cause lethargy, vommiting, diarrhea, and little to no interest in food. Could be the worming meds and maybe not the shots. Who knows...........


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good to know ill look into that right now


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The Side Effects of Deworming a Puppy | eHow.com


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you thats the link i was reading as well , sounds very much what he is going through , will give my vet a call here and see what he says or if he thinks it best to leave him overnight and see how he is in the mornin, he is drinking but very little so may start syringing him some fluids in a bit just to make sure, worse thing right nowwould be for him to be dehydrated.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Your welcome. I am always on line investigating and reading things about dogs health  Once I read that website I thought that the symptoms he was having sounded similar.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well update he got up for about half hour and was moving around the house and alot more alert then he has been all day , drank about a cup of water again , offered broth but he refused. after talking to some people on the ee board we have stopped offering any solid food until tomorrow or 24 hours from when he last vomits, he did vomit about a tablespoon of clear water about 20 minutes ago and is sleeping again. although with that being said about withholding food if he isnt improved by morning we will be returning to vet.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awwww poor guy. Just keep him hydrated as much as you can. Did the other pups have their deworming and shots done yet?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya they all got done at the same time , he is the only one with issues. the others are eating and drinking and bouncing off the walls like puppys do. kinda confusing why its just him and why..poor baby indeed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is it possible the puppy go into something at the new home?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmm that is wierd????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they said he didnt but since i wasnt there no ay to know, he did have a bowel movement a bit ago something we have been watching for all day , it was loose but then again all he has had today is water , but the color was right and no blood visible at all. i was worried about maybe he ate something and is clogged up? would he have been able to pass stool if he was? thinking xrays if he wasnt better tomorrow. he is up alot more this evening then he has been all day been following me around the house. he is back sleeping again though. he has been drinking on his own and large amounts but has continued to spit up maybe a table spoon of liquid after about 20 minutes from drinking. he is on antibiotics as well incase its a virus or bug , he had his 2nd dose about 20 minutes ago hopefully once they work into his system he starts perking up more.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like it could be a partial or full blockage. In a blockage, partial or full, if they drink and every time it is accompanied by vomiting it means something is blocking the water from passing further than the stomach. Since all the test came back negative I would do x-rays. Siren was 12 weeks old when I had to have a glove removed from her tummy and I have no clue how she got a hold of it. 
On a normal puppy who has a good temperament going to a new home should not cause stress enough to have them stop eating like this. If it does happen then you might have to look at the temperament of the puppy. Deworming and vaccines could be a possibility but again you would expect it with in 24 hrs not a few days.
My bet is a blockage of some sort, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya thats what we are leaning to right now as well was reading a bunch of links on it and it seems to fit the bill here. looks like we are goin in for xrays in the morning, really hope this isnt as bad as im preparing for


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well he had a good night drank alot of water and chicken broth and kept it all down , was vry playful this morning but still no interest in food and he had a big drink and again spit about a tablespoon up so we are off to the vet today for xrays , crossin fingers if there is a block they can do it endoscopic rather then surgery


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Good luck  I hope everything turns out well. Keep us posted


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well the vet is keeping him overnight , doing xrays they are gonna do one 1st see if there is any solid object if not then they have to to barium? test.and then some blood work. gotta love our vet though he cut costs on everything BIG time which deff helps.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> well the vet is keeping him overnight , doing xrays they are gonna do one 1st see if there is any solid object if not then they have to to barium? test.and then some blood work. gotta love our vet though he cut costs on everything BIG time which deff helps.


So scary...poor thing! Fingers crossed!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

results are back its parvo


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> results are back its parvo


OH NO!!! What's going to happen? What about your other dogs?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know my dogs are fine so far vet said to keep seperate and watch but im stressed to the max right now , a litter I didnt want and now its a huge mess, good reason for not breeding { like i tried pointing out} Im at the point were just pts the pups and focus on cleaning and protecting my dogs here. i dont know what to do never dealt with this .


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I dont know my dogs are fine so far vet said to keep seperate and watch but im stressed to the max right now , a litter I didnt want and now its a huge mess, good reason for not breeding { like i tried pointing out} Im at the point were just pts the pups and focus on cleaning and protecting my dogs here. i dont know what to do never dealt with this .


Oh god, I am so sorry.......Your adults should be safe from the parvo right? It's the pups that you have to worry about? How did it even happen and how long until you see the other litter mates with symptoms?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

2 started puking today , all my dogs are vaccinated including pups but it isnt a guarantee


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All you can do is sterilize and cross your fingers on the other pups. Sorry to hear that but hopefully the pup will make it with treatment. I had one of my vaccinated pups at 7 months get parvo. It is no fun, good luck!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What kind of antibiotics is he on? The antibiotics could also be causing a reaction. If it's the antibiotics, the vet will need to switch.

Edit:
Nevermind. just saw the other posts about parvo. sorry to hear.  My mother inlaw had a pup years ago with parvo, it took much encouraging but one day the pup pulled through.


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Bleach everything the puppy could have come in contact with including the ground then bleach again in 24 hrs for starters


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

boyfriend is going to go get bleach in a bit here , Im in panic mode right now , vet said dont panic LMAO like ya right.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> boyfriend is going to go get bleach in a bit here , Im in panic mode right now , vet said dont panic LMAO like ya right.


Parvovirus in Dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know I panicked when my dog got parvo and I was paranoid for months, I wish I could say try not to worry but I have been there. Now you know what it is just watch to puppies like a hawk and the first sign you know to start treatment. You really should not worry about the adults if they are healthy they should be fine.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for that link lex Im starting to calm down a bit just very stressfull , we have bleached all the floors, kennels, leather couches, and walls. havent gotten the front yard done yet as its pouring outside but that was the only place they have gone they havent been in our back yard , they have been on our back deck but havent used the bathroom there but I will spray that down when it isnt raining. thanks for the advice lisa we will re spray everything and scrub again in 24hours. the one pup is at the vets getting treatment , the others because they arent having the runs and they were eating and drinking fine he wants us to bring in at 8am tomorrow and have them all tested and put on treatment if needed. 2 have puked so most likely they will we have seperated those 2 from the other 2 for now anyways. he advised us to not feed them and just put a few ice cubes in a dish for hydration he doesnt want them gulping water like they like to do he said sips will less likely cause puking. my dogs are all vaccinted he isnt as worried with luna or loki or pep but because cali is just under 8 months and crush is 4 months they fall into a different category he said and we need to keep an extra watchful eye on them. crossing finger hoping they all pull through , time to call the 'new' homes and break the news i guess


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I know I panicked when my dog got parvo and I was paranoid for months, I wish I could say try not to worry but I have been there. Now you know what it is just watch to puppies like a hawk and the first sign you know to start treatment. You really should not worry about the adults if they are healthy they should be fine.


seen this as i posted, thank you . yes its deff easier to say not worry then do lol , i am calming down a bit i screamed and cried and then got down to work cleaning. ya he agreed my adults should be fine but to watch crush and cali, they have all there shots as well but something about the virus likes to attack the newly developing and dividing cells in puppys which is why they dont see alot of cases with the adults. just paranoid as to how the pups got it they have never left my home except for getting there shots about a week ago, could they have caught it at the vets? can it be brought in from my adult dogs after walks outside? can it be airborn, I left the windows open in here most the time for fresh ventilation ? so frustrating i tried so hard to do everything right and they still got sick , feel really bad .


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> seen this as i posted, thank you . yes its deff easier to say not worry then do lol , i am calming down a bit i screamed and cried and then got down to work cleaning. ya he agreed my adults should be fine but to watch crush and cali, they have all there shots as well but something about the virus likes to attack the newly developing and dividing cells in puppys which is why they dont see alot of cases with the adults. just paranoid as to how the pups got it they have never left my home except for getting there shots about a week ago, could they have caught it at the vets? can it be brought in from my adult dogs after walks outside? can it be airborn, I left the windows open in here most the time for fresh ventilation ? so frustrating i tried so hard to do everything right and they still got sick , feel really bad .


I was thinking the vets - they might have come in contact with an infected area that wasn't properly cleaned. in the link I posted it says parvo is caught through the nose or rectom.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yep it's the surrondings that they catch it from. My eldest caught parvo when she was 2 months old unfortunately she was thrown out with it. My older dog didn't catch it from her but she got very sick and my dad stayed up day and night with her to make sure she ate and drank that's the wat our vet advised and she pulled through. I hope you're other pups don't catch it cuz then that will be hard...  good luck to you..


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I can feel the stress from your posts and thought you might need this (((hugs))).
I'll be sending good thoughts your way and praying for your pups' recovery.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ashes said:


> yep it's the surrondings that they catch it from. My eldest caught parvo when she was 2 months old unfortunately she was thrown out with it. My older dog didn't catch it from her but she got very sick and my dad stayed up day and night with her to make sure she ate and drank that's the wat our vet advised and she pulled through. I hope you're other pups don't catch it cuz then that will be hard...  good luck to you..


:goodpost:
Yup it's pretty much a 24/7 job until they pull through. The link also said if the pup makes it after four days. More than likely it will make it.

Also keep everything super clean at all times. the moment they poop/vomit, clean it up & sterilize the entire area.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

our vet advised us not to let them eat right now just fluids. but there are other pups with symptoms a couple have puked last night and one had difficulty passing stool and it was more a gel consistency with pink in it so not good, they are off to the vet this morning all of them to get tested and start treatment. the other ones that have puked are still hyper and wanting to drink { they would eat also but since i was told to hold off i am} so hopefully we caught this early for them. I will get an update on the lil boy that has been staying at the vets office today , not sure if he is comming home with us today or not. my house smells like an indoor pool right now and probably will for weeks cause im so paranoid im bleaching everything. the pups seem very happy this morning though so im hoping thats a good sign , crossing fingers.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Luvum said:


> I can feel the stress from your posts and thought you might need this (((hugs))).
> I'll be sending good thoughts your way and praying for your pups' recovery.


thank you so much


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> our vet advised us not to let them eat right now just fluids. but there are other pups with symptoms a couple have puked last night and one had difficulty passing stool and it was more a gel consistency with pink in it so not good, they are off to the vet this morning all of them to get tested and start treatment. the other ones that have puked are still hyper and wanting to drink { they would eat also but since i was told to hold off i am} so hopefully we caught this early for them. I will get an update on the lil boy that has been staying at the vets office today , not sure if he is comming home with us today or not. my house smells like an indoor pool right now and probably will for weeks cause im so paranoid im bleaching everything. the pups seem very happy this morning though so im hoping thats a good sign , crossing fingers.


Just hang in there girl:hug:... If the pups caught it from the vet (which is my what my gut's telling me) that's really not on you & probably why they are cutting slack on costs, the time line is just too coincidental imo. I'm not blaming the Vet - but one of the tech's that slacked off. Just sucks you have to go through this


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so the boyfriend saw lil boy { his name is moose} today when he went and took the other pups in and he looks great up and hyper and bouncing around we may be picking him up tonight depending on how he does throughout the day. We had to call all our puppys new owners and explain what was going on and of course offer there money back to mooses family and deposit refunds to the others only to have them all turn it down and decide to wait it out and see how the pups do , they are all inlove with there pups and have been researching this since day 1 when we originally found out a pup was ill. We wont be letting any pup leave until they have a clean bill of health and told them but they allwant towait it out, so crossing fingers they all pull through these pups have alot of people who love them and are there for support. feeling a bit better after hearing moose is so much better as he was the worst obviously.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

That's good news  Hopefully everything will stay okay and under control and the other pups won't be infected but they seem ok right?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

other then the 2 who puked they seem fine and even those 2 are wanting to eat and are drinking , we left them at the vets they are gonna monitor them today and see who has what symptoms cause i guess they said they treat each dog seperately depending on symptoms so all will most likely be there overnight at least , moose may get to come home we will know more tonight when we call in.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great news Angel!! Glad it was caught early


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Late to the convo but just got back from my vet so im feeling your pain right now but my experience does not compare to what you are going through! Like others that have posted, I also had a dog with parvo when i was young and my mom and I stayed up all night with the dog, she eventually recovered. Dont feel bad in anyway, from what I've read from this thread you have taken every step possible to treat the situation. I would have to agree with Lex about the parvo possibly being transmitted at the vets office but I guess you can never be certain but my hunch would lead me to that conclusion. Great to hear about the progress so far and hope everything else turns out positively. Great advice from the members I must add!!!


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Thought about it some more and maybe possible the puppy contracted the parvo between your place and the new home? Regardless where it came from good luck!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no the pup was picked up 8pm and I recieved the call around 10;30-11 am the next morning. I believe its usually 10 days prior give or take a few days from the show of symptoms when they contract it. he couldnt have gotten it at the new home and had signs that fast .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> seen this as i posted, thank you . yes its deff easier to say not worry then do lol , i am calming down a bit i screamed and cried and then got down to work cleaning. ya he agreed my adults should be fine but to watch crush and cali, they have all there shots as well but something about the virus likes to attack the newly developing and dividing cells in puppys which is why they dont see alot of cases with the adults. just paranoid as to how the pups got it they have never left my home except for getting there shots about a week ago, could they have caught it at the vets? can it be brought in from my adult dogs after walks outside? can it be airborn, I left the windows open in here most the time for fresh ventilation ? so frustrating i tried so hard to do everything right and they still got sick , feel really bad .





angelbaby said:


> no the pup was picked up 8pm and I recieved the call around 10;30-11 am the next morning. I believe its usually 10 days prior give or take a few days from the show of symptoms when they contract it. he couldnt have gotten it at the new home and had signs that fast .


Parvo can be picked up on your shoes or other dogs could be carriers but not be sick. this of where you were about 10 days before this started as that is the incubation time. I am always careful with a new litter about bleaching shoes and not being on the ground anywhere till they are about 12 weeks. When I go to the vet I have a bleach spay solution that I put on my shoes before I get in my truck. But you could have brought it home after walking your dogs so do not blame yourself it can happen despite our best efforts.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!Just reading this.I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this.I can only imagine how stressed you are right now.I hope they all end up alright.I'll be sending good thoughts and vibes your way.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well got a bit of an update , moose came off his Iv's today they have all eaten breakfast and so far the tech said none have thrown up . so waiting on the vet to get free and give us a call and let us know what the plan for today is. Hopefully they all keep there food down and they can come home


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> well got a bit of an update , moose came off his Iv's today they have all eaten breakfast and so far the tech said none have thrown up . so waiting on the vet to get free and give us a call and let us know what the plan for today is. Hopefully they all keep there food down and they can come home


Did the others test positive for Parvo too? Or was it just little Moose? That's good he's eating. Well wishes for you guys & the pups


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he decided not to test the other pups they put the ones we recorded symptoms with on treatment and watched the other 2 we werent sure about but they ended up on treatment after they threw up that evening. so all are being treated.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> he decided not to test the other pups they put the ones we recorded symptoms with on treatment and watched the other 2 we werent sure about but they ended up on treatment after they threw up that evening. so all are being treated.


What kind of treatment do they do now? Just keep watchful eye & IV fluids or is there more to it now?

I don't know much about it but Parvo is one of those scary things & feel for ya


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im actually not exactly sure , caleb has been the one going into the vet . I know moose was on IV's Im pretty sure he was the only one but they have taken that out today or last night sometime. the others im pretty sure are being treated with antibiotics for specific symptoms depending on which they have. I know they gave moose and anti nausea med last night and fed him not sure if thats something he will be on for a bit or if was to just try and help ween him off the IV and back into eating and drinking on his own. I will know more in a few hours , suppose to go in at 4pm and see them and bring the ones that are ok to come home.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

THEY ARE ALL HOME  they are on antibiotics for the next week now but all are happy and extremely hyper think iv got about 3 sets of teeth marks in my pant legs lol. and are back to palying and being there noisey selfs lol .


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> THEY ARE ALL HOME  they are on antibiotics for the next week now but all are happy and extremely hyper think iv got about 3 sets of teeth marks in my pant legs lol. and are back to palying and being there noisey selfs lol .


:woof: YAAAAAY! Many prayers your way girl! I have a feeling they're gonna pull through just fine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> THEY ARE ALL HOME  they are on antibiotics for the next week now but all are happy and extremely hyper think iv got about 3 sets of teeth marks in my pant legs lol. and are back to palying and being there noisey selfs lol .


Great News!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is great news. Sending happy thoughts your way.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay!All the happy vibes and thoughts from everyone worked!Glad to hear this


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Great to hear! Your hard work and care paid off, glad everyone is feeling better!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am sorry that this happened . . Just a heads up down the line for future references you have already been given a lot of info on how parvo is contracted. Keeping exposure to outside environments, different places ECT until your pups are FULLY vaccinated can also decrease a pups risk of getting it. Some people will take very young pups who have only had one round of shots to dog parks, different yards, ECT. Even if you give a pup one round of shots the pup has to build up its immunity it's best if you can keep them indoors most of the time and confined to a certain area of the yard that's been thoroughly sanitized when they need to go out, and keep them with you until they have had at least 3 rounds of shots or better have been fully vaccinated. Vaccines are not 100% bullet proof but it does help to limit exposure to the outside, different animals other than the ones in your home who have also been fully vaccinated, and keep them with you until they are fully vaccinate before they are sent to their new homes. I am wishing for a full recovery for your little one.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> THEY ARE ALL HOME  they are on antibiotics for the next week now but all are happy and extremely hyper think iv got about 3 sets of teeth marks in my pant legs lol. and are back to palying and being there noisey selfs lol .


not to be late, but which set of beautiful dogs you got there had pups??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sadie thank you , We have gone through everything on how they could have gotten this but like someone on EE said theres no point wasting effort on that unless you know your exact steps 10 days prior { I hardly remember what we did 3 days ago } with the time frame it sounds like it was the trip the 1 and only time we took the pups off property to the vet for shots. We have had breeders tell us it one of the reasons they do the shots themselves but I dont know I thought having a record on file somewhere would be better then trusting someone that they actually gave it. If I bought a dog { well actually I did , luna came to us and the guy 'supposedly ' gave her her shots } I just didnt believe him there was no way to double check that things were done or know he did them properly. we ended up having them done again { long story , crappy vet we used for her ears } but now kinda wondering if giving those 1st sets at home would have been better. I have to admit that hearing the words parvo I freaked out you hear so much bad about it and how so many pups die and I thought this was gonna be a tornado going through my house and effecting my adult dogs { id have been devestated if we lost a pup but to lose a dog i have such an attachment to and have watched grow it was a horrible feeling} But after talking with everyone on here and hearing storys of others going through this and dogs comming out fine and the vet breaking it down for me that its more like a flu { compared in humans} and it has to run its course and just having to keep the pups hydrates { all of them were on IV's I thought was just the 1} and hearing the statistics I believe it was in the high 90's survival rate IF TREATED calmed me down a bit. So thank you to all of you who had kind things to say, links for me to read, info from 1st hand experience ect. even though I had the vet pretty much caring for them it was nice to be able to get some facts and double check things he was telling me , helped when I had to explain things to the new owners as well. 
They are doing well at home so far all eating and drinking and playful and loud, Im pretty sure with my paranoia that the spray bottle with bleach in it is gonna be my new best friend for awhile , and Im watching crush and cali like hawks right now worried they are next { lol last night at like 10pm im like caleb crush is looking sad , is he depressed is he lethargic? lol he replies "he's sleeping its past 9" his bedtime is uaually 9pm lol} so I think I still have a bit of chillin to do prob wont happen till a couple weeks and I see that all are well.

DSG the pups were from pep and loki.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

oh yay! I'm so happy for you! I'm glad the pups are going to be ok


----------

